# bitework in the rain



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

We're training tonight but I thought it might be canceled 'cuz a huge storm is headed this way. The helper sez "bad guys don't become good guy in the rain." 

So we're talking about doing a session or two in the middle of a rain storm. Prolly in an out of a barn so not all will be super wet.

Anyone do bite work in a storm?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes sir, sure do. I do admit to clearing the field though when lightening is in the area. We continue inside.

DFrost


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

That’s how our training equipment got removed from a storage area in our station…. We were training during a storm and everything got soaked… Our bosses didn’t like the “barn smell” that was taking over our station.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

What David said.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, if you-all did it right, couldn't ya use a "volunteer" from the local "pokey"??

oops--sorry, we're living in the new (civilized) century. "volunteers" have "rights" too!! my bad.... but maybe come to nebraska.......


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Bite work in the rain is fun to me and I think the dogs love the challenge of a new sitiatuion under drive.
Lighting is a good reason to shut down training always.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

i try to train rain or shine i haven't found anyone to do bitework with yet but i think all training should be attempted in almost any weather if it's going to be a true working dog.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Just played in the rain last night at training(first rain in 7 months). It's fun now while it's still warm but we even suffer through in the winter months of drizzle and mud. The lightening last night was a bit un-nerving for me, luckily we were about done, I boxed my dog up and just talked to the TD and other members about what I need to work on at home this week in OB.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

since doing the bitework in the rain, he reluctance to "do his business" during a storm has changed to no issue. During the most recent storm he was outside running in the yard, leaping though the bushes... What a friggen mess. LOL


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

We have fun with it, The bitesuit can become super heavy, but for schutzhund it's a blast.
Here's a video from Sunday in the rain in Minnesota.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnlNeF9nd3Y


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

What's rain???? Here in the parched High Desert of So Cal I'm afraid we are in for another dust bowl of epic preportions if we don't get some rain soon. In the past we have trained in the rain as long as it's safe.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

it's rained more in the last two week than I can remember over the past five years.

Lot's of beach here in Phoenix, just no ocean


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Yea Ok Terry your right, it really didn't rain, just kinda sprinkled for a couple minutes. I called home and they didn't know anything about thunder and lightening 22 miles away, not a drop of percip there. Would be nice if we just got a 10 minute downpour once in awhile to cut down on the dust and allergens. Green grass in the hills would be nice for more than 2 months a year.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Yea Ok Terry your right, it really didn't rain, just kinda sprinkled for a couple minutes. I called home and they didn't know anything about thunder and lightening 22 miles away, not a drop of percip there. Would be nice if we just got a 10 minute downpour once in awhile to cut down on the dust and allergens. Green grass in the hills would be nice for more than 2 months a year.



When I first moved to AZ from MN, I was sitting in my cube at the office when suddenly it rained. We're talking DAY TWO for me at the new job. Everybody came up to me all excited. "Chris Chris CHRIS...It's RAINING" I gave them my *You're an idiot look* "It's just rain." Then my boss comes to me... "What's wrong with you?" I'm like, "dude, it's just rain"

I never quite got along with my boss after that. I was known as the rain snob. I understand it now but I still don't get the fascination with watching the rain. Maybe I'm a prude or like they say an "asshole" LOL 

At least they weren't yanking me to the window to watch it snow. They knew better by then.:roll:


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Would be nice if we just got a 10 minute downpour once in awhile to cut down on the dust and allergens. Green grass in the hills would be nice for more than 2 months a year.


I would love some moisture so we can get back to tracking. Everything local is dry with sand drifts, tumbleweeds or planted. There was a decent city park we had been using for years and it is well watered with good grass plus big enough for the club but another local club was doing tracking and protection when we arrived last weekend. Fortunately I think we found another park that is bigger, closer and with less traffic.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I say screw the dessert, it feels close enough here durring summer. This year being even worse, driest year in 30 they say. Lakes look like puddles, ponds are gone, been gone since June. My dogs are not happy about their duck chases being screwed from them. :???:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lisa Geller said:


> We have fun with it, The bitesuit can become super heavy, but for schutzhund it's a blast.
> Here's a video from Sunday in the rain in Minnesota.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnlNeF9nd3Y


Looks good Lisa Fox Valley?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Our field has been flooded 4-5 times this year. Until this year I haven't seen it flooded in the 5 yrs I've been training there. Tues night the only thing we could see was the tip of blind 6 sticking out of the water.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Looks good Lisa Fox Valley?


Thanks Mike,
It's kinda' fun playin in the rain. makes my dogs crazy!
no on Fox Valley 8)


----------

